# Captain / Commodore John Salvidge



## RSalvidge

Hello,
My grandfather - John Salvidge - was a Captain and (I think) Commodore with Palm Line in the 60s/70s/80s. I was wondering if anyone knew him and could give me any information about him? He was with the Merchant Navy during WW2 and was sunk more than once. That's about all I know I'm afraid! He lived near Hull. There's very little online about the ships and crew! 
Thanks
Rachel


----------



## ray1buck1

Rachel
I can’t add much but a little from his earlier seafaring days 

John Salvidge signed on the “Radport” as 3rd Mate on the 19th June 1942 in Hull, he was 23years of age with 8 years service ( which means he went to sea circa 1934) the ship arrived in New York on the 27th July 1942 having sailed from Hull via various ports 

Between February 1945 and October 1946 he made 7 voyages to the US New York as 2 Mate on the “Consuelo”

John Christopher Salvidge, Dia A No R184593 DoB 4th May 1919.

His Medal entitlement is given in this link
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...eryType=1&sortSpec=first_date+desc&pagetitle=


Ray


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Rachel,
I knew your grandfather for many years when he was with Palm Line..
I did not sail with him -I was a ships rigger in Tilbury docks and we were contracted to Palm Line.
I have just posted information with his photo in the Gallery under Life Onboard..
Some members of this wonderful SN site sailed with Palm Line so you may hear
from them..
Regards
Stan


----------



## father john

Hello Rachel,
I remember your grandfather quite clearly. I sailed with him on two occasions on Palm Lines MV Bamenda Palm from Liverpool to west Africa, on the first occasion in 1963 I had recently obtained a second mates certificate and had joined Palm Line a couple of months beforehand, I was 4th Officer, your grandfather was the Captain. I sailed with him again in 1965 when I rejoined Bamenda Palm as 3 rd Officer. Your grandfather was a successful and talented ship-master who was well regarded by his crew and by the company. I found him to be a calm and understanding man whom I learned quite a lot of seamanship from.
John.


----------



## LSCH

Dear Rachel,

I am working on a history of the Nigerian National Shipping Line, and I have come across a report from the Union Archives at the University of Warwick that provides a very favourable evaluation of your grandfather as the Commander of the _Dan Fodio_. If you would like me to send you a copy of this offline via PDF, please let me know.

Lynn


----------



## RSalvidge

*John Christoper Salvidge (Palm Line captain/commodore)*

Hi Lynn, 

I've only just seen this comment, four years later! I'd be so grateful if you could send me a pdf to [email protected] if you still have the evaluation. 

Thanks so much,
Rachel



LSCH said:


> Dear Rachel,
> 
> I am working on a history of the Nigerian National Shipping Line, and I have come across a report from the Union Archives at the University of Warwick that provides a very favourable evaluation of your grandfather as the Commander of the _Dan Fodio_. If you would like me to send you a copy of this offline via PDF, please let me know.
> 
> Lynn


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

RSalvidge said:


> Hello,
> My grandfather - John Salvidge - was a Captain and (I think) Commodore with Palm Line in the 60s/70s/80s. I was wondering if anyone knew him and could give me any information about him? He was with the Merchant Navy during WW2 and was sunk more than once. That's about all I know I'm afraid! He lived near Hull. There's very little online about the ships and crew!
> Thanks
> Rachel


Hi ! Rachel ! 

There is now a Facebook Site for Palm Line Limited. See https://www.facebook.com/groups/722...if_t=group_activity&notif_id=1503269015437949

I am sure folks there will remember your grandfather. There areloads of photos of Palm Line ships as well.

Laurie Ridyard.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

Somebody has just posted a pic of the "Dan Fodio " on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1956842564537325&set=gm.771231336417098&type=3&theater


Laurie.


----------



## jamesarbrown

This is marked painted by "Cornwell 1943, S.S.Radport" was owned by sparks Gordon H Brown


----------

